# Car Rental at Paphos Airport



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ok, we are coming out for a 10 day recce in December this year. We are looking to rent a car collecting and dropping off at Paphos Airport. I am looking to rent a SUV type with automatic transmission (i need an automatic because of my disability).

I was going to use EuropCar but i am reading so many horror stories about the cars being rented. Old vehicles, high mileage, poor mainteance, staff at the reantal desks ripping people off with extra charges the list goes on. I know this maybe applicable to other car rental companies as well

So can any of you guys recommend a car rental company to use, that will supply good quality and well maintained cars.


----------



## Out of the Middle East (May 17, 2018)

We used Hertz last month and they seemed perfectly professional. New-ish car. In our (limited) experience the quality of hire cars has increased in Cyprus over the last few years.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

I used these the last time I came 10 yrs ago lol. Will be using them again in August.

It was a zafira I hired the last time. The car was clean and reliable. As for mileage I can't remember.

The price quoted is all in.

Car Hire in Paphos Cyprus - Larnaca and Paphos Airport Car Rentals


----------

